# My second layout plan



## modeltrainhead (Nov 15, 2009)

well you wanted it you got it

my layout is based on passenger ops 
yeah i like using ops
well my track plan is well i use brass for staging if you wanna see my plan its based on passenger ops btw MY BIRTHDAY WAS FEB 4th got sum gooooooooood TRAIN STUFF MORE TURNOUTS AND MY FAVORITE DCC YAY

my track plan is awesome


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

modeltrainhead said:


> well you wanted it you got it
> 
> my layout is based on passenger ops
> yeah i like using ops
> ...



It looks....a....interesting Kyle.
Whens the board work going to take place?

Happy B day to you.


----------



## novice (Feb 2, 2011)

Happy b'day


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I think you need AnyRail.


----------



## modeltrainhead (Nov 15, 2009)

yeah i do need that software


----------



## Jammer Six (Feb 10, 2011)

Oh, I'm going to fit right in here...


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

I don't understand this post. Is this a proposed layout?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

CP -- Kyle is one of our younger MTF members ... lots of exciting / ambitious plans on his part!

Kyle -- Happy birthday, buddy ... glad to see you're still planning fun layouts!

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanks TJ! 
Happy Bday Kyle. :thumbsup: Get busy on your layout bud! And post some pics for us if you can!


----------



## modeltrainhead (Nov 15, 2009)

thank you all i am trying to get N scale


----------

